# Methastadrol



## borderjustin1 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm considering getting some Methastadrol.  My brother took some and he got big in like 4 weeks.  I know he upped his training too.  Does anyone know about this stuff?


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 11, 2011)

borderjustin1 said:


> I'm considering getting some Methastadrol.  *My brother took some* and he got big in like 4 weeks.  I know he upped his training too.  *Does anyone know about this stuff?*



Wouldn't your brother know about it, or are you just advertising?


----------



## SFW (Feb 11, 2011)

borderjustin1 said:


> I'm considering getting some Methastadrol. My brother took some and he got big in like 4 weeks. I know he upped his training too. Does anyone know about this stuff?


 

there are thousands of superdrol logs, try google. not to mention infos on it here at this site.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2011)

borderjustin1 said:


> I'm considering getting some Methastadrol.  My brother took some and he got big in like 4 weeks.  I know he upped his training too.  Does anyone know about this stuff?



its a Superdrol clone, aka an anabolic steroid, what is your age and experience? you don't just take an oral steroid without doing a little research, if you are looking for this type of product I recommend Super-DMZ Rx, its much more powerful than Methastadrol.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Prince said:


> its a Superdrol clone, aka an anabolic steroid, what is your age and experience? you don't just take an oral steroid without doing a little research, if you are looking for this type of product I recommend Super-DMZ Rx, its much more powerful than Methastadrol.


super DMZ is a good product, as far as i'm concerned all of there products are good. but, if this is your first anything dont start with that....plus we need your age and history first.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2011)

^Yes, I don't recommend any IronMagLabs anabolic products to anyone under the age of 21.


----------



## Life (Feb 11, 2011)

Prince said:


> ^Yes, I don't recommend any IronMagLabs anabolic products to anyone under the age of 21.



Nor can you


----------



## hulk7510 (Feb 11, 2011)

ironmaglab products are top notch!great standup company for damn sure!


----------



## Life (Feb 11, 2011)

hulk7510 said:


> ironmaglab products are top notch!great standup company for damn sure!



Yeah Prince even has three legs!


----------

